

Facebook, Twitter, and BlackBerry respond to proposed social network ban in UK - Grape
http://memeburn.com/2011/08/facebook-twitter-and-blackberry-reply-to-proposed-social-network-ban-in-uk-2/

======
ColinWright
One comment I read on Twitter:

    
    
      Without Twitter I would've walked straight into a street
      that was currently experiencing mugging and violence.
    

The clean-ups were also organized overnight via Twitter.

Communication can be used for good and evil.

